# Dog food



## Jjmwandell (Jul 21, 2020)

Alright guys, ive been dry canning rice and beans, flour and sugar for years just as normal food storage( cheaper to buy in bulk). Could you use the same process to dry can dog food? Like a normal bag of regular dry dog food? Thank for your thoughts.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, too much fat content. Would go rancid in maybe a year or so. But don't worry about dog food. 
Just use the bodies of those who try to loot from you. The coyotes in my area will get real fat, since 
I don't have any dog at this time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Off-the-shelf dog & cat food is good for at least two years if stored in a cool, dry place away from insects and rodents.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As said 2 years is nominal shelf life for dry DF, I can extend it a year by letting it freeze for the winter.

We make our own for one dog, canned or frozen chicken breast, fresh or canned green beans, fresh or canned carrots.

Those above are mixed proportionately with cooked long grain rice.

As the cans age, we use them instead of the fresh until they are expended, then back to the fresh cycle.

A small amount of dry is added to the mix.

At any point we have 5 years of food for the dog or dogs if needed in dry and canned products.

SHTF we can throw in a BLM arm or thigh meat for a treat or let them get their own.

During the migration season, one dog brings a canadian honker or a mallad every day from the lake. 

I know they hunt at night, for whatever, usually leave the stripped bones in the yard.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> ............SHTF we can throw in a BLM arm or thigh meat for a treat or let them get their own..........


Don't feed your dog Antifa parts..... they're poisonous.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Don't feed your dog Antifa parts..... they're poisonous.


Your right, the dogs prefer dark meat.:devil:

They are smart enough to detect tainted(antifa) meat.:vs_laugh:

They would probably be overdosed with some kind of drugs from those bastards.


----------

